

"We don't yet know if the Court has invalidated all software patents." - taylorbuley
http://live.scotusblog.com/Event/Live_blog_of_opinions__June_19_2014

======
revscat
From the live blog:

"[T]he claims 'do not, for example, purport to improve the functioning of the
computer itself or effect an improvement in any other technology or technical
field. An instruction to apply the abstract idea of intermediated settlement
using some unspecified, generic computer is not "enough" to transform the
abstract idea into a patent-eligible invention.'"

Does anyone have a link to the actual decision? The most recent decisions on
supremecourt.gov are from 2013.

Edit: found it. [1]

Separately, no decision on ABC vs. Aereo issued today. Aereo lives to see
another day, then. Good.

[1]
[http://www.supremecourt.gov/opinions/13pdf/13-298_7lh8.pdf](http://www.supremecourt.gov/opinions/13pdf/13-298_7lh8.pdf)

